# New fish finder



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I am looking for advice on a new fish finder/gps/chart plotter for Erie and Ontario to support my trolling habit. I primarily fish out of Ashtabula, so identifying structure isn't really a factor. However, being able to see perch hugging the mud would be helpful.

What I get stuck on is whether some of the newer features are really that helpful for my trolling. Specifically, I start thinking about how helpful 3d scanning, side scanning, down imaging, etc are or are not.

I've been looking at the Raymarine Axiom's some, since they have a pretty good price point, all the above features, and an attractive warranty. I'm not opposed to other options either, it just gets difficult to decide where to go with all the newer features (compared to my 15 year old current unit).

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I invested in the structure scan. I have used it a couple of times to locate fish but almost never use it as you have to be going slow to do so. I may give it a shot looking for rocky structure for smallies. 
Mostly I fish for eyes on Erie so I find it pretty useless. I suppose I could use it but so far I haven't felt the need. I'm suppose there will be some that will chime in on the other side of the fence but I could live without it. Mainly cause I am generally fishing as opposed to searching.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I just put a Lowrance Hook 7 on my boat for $300 love it


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Been using Raymarine for years. Just put new axioms on this year and love them so far.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

Farmhand said:


> Been using Raymarine for years. Just put new axioms on this year and love them so far.


Farmhand, do you find yourself using the 3d mode at all or more of the conventional sonar views? If so, does the 3d work at trolling speed for marking fish?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

What’s your budget?

Love my Garmin 93SV Plus. I provided extensive review in the electronics area.

Panoptics Livescope would be a great option/addition for trolling.


----------



## adelmo (Apr 6, 2014)

I picked up the Garmin 93Sv on clearance. Really like the chirp and 9" screen. The plus model just out of my budget now.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

D J said:


> Farmhand, do you find yourself using the 3d mode at all or more of the conventional sonar views? If so, does the 3d work at trolling speed for marking fish?


The 3d mode works very well at trolling speeds. I do use it, I’m not really sure it’s doing much for me trolling though, I haven’t really taken the time to really figure out how to make it useful for what I do, but it’s another tool for sure


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> What’s your budget?
> 
> Love my Garmin 93SV Plus. I provided extensive review in the electronics area.
> 
> Panoptics Livescope would be a great option/addition for trolling.


Brahma,

I'll have to check out the review you provided. I was hoping to keep total cost under about 1500.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

D J said:


> Brahma,
> 
> I'll have to check out the review you provided. I was hoping to keep total cost under about 1500.


I will tell you for $1,000 it is much more impressive than my $2,300 Lowrance HDS Gen 3. The Axioms are great units also. 

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/garmin-users.325251/


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Another vote for the Garmin 93Sv. Absolutely love mine. I posted in his thread as well in regards to different transducers you could pair with the unit. I think I was at 1050 with upgraded transducers and necessary cables.


----------

